# Moving from India with family in KL- please suggest a good place



## happysen (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, I am moving from India to KL this Aug with wife and kid of 2.5 years. lane:

Need some guidance for a good place to stay with following wishlist

1. As I will have travelling job out of KL, my wife should be comfortable. Preferring condo with amenities for kids. Near to shopping center like walkable..

2. Safe and have like minded Indians inside the condo complex or in the vicinity

3. Walkable to a decent montessori school for my kid

4. Need to manage all my expenses every month within 5k to 6k (rent, outgoings, food, outings, kid school, dsl etc)

5. My office is in Jaya Petaling which is close to a Rapid KL station.

Appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

happysen said:


> Hi, I am moving from India to KL this Aug with wife and kid of 2.5 years. lane:
> 
> Need some guidance for a good place to stay with following wishlist
> 
> ...


Getting a condo at PJ would mean you need to set aside Rm2 to Rm2.5k which would limit your expenses on other areas.

Rm5-6k at KL is tough unless the company provides accomodation


----------



## ibanker (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone...I am from India......need a suggestion ....

The Company ( at KL) I am joining has asked me to provide marriage certificate to process my wife's dependent visa. Now I have applied for the certificate but it will take at least a month. 

My queries are:

1) My wife's passport has my name as husband ( Indian passport authorities requires either marriage certificate or an affidavit from court...we provided affidavit from Indian court and it was accepted) + my child's birth certificate has father's and mother's name.

Will this suffice to get dependent visa or a marriage certificate is compulsory?

2) Can we provide an affidavit from court in a particular format ( any such format exists?) along with passport copy+ birth certificate which could be accepted for issue of dependent visa?

regards


----------



## ninmah (Sep 26, 2013)

happysen said:


> Hi, I am moving from India to KL this Aug with wife and kid of 2.5 years. lane:
> 
> Need some guidance for a good place to stay with following wishlist
> 
> ...


We live in TTDI - Kiara View Kondo. Very safe, but not so much Indian, mostly French  1 montessori kindergarten near and 1 waldorf, and many activity for children around. Huge 1 Utama shoping mall 20 minutes walk or 5 minutes by taxi. Rent around 3K. But don`t have ktm near


----------

